# New Small Grower - Want to see if this setup will work!



## RossAlexander (Apr 12, 2006)

Alright. How's everyone doin? My room is kind of like a poolhouse type thing (but I don't have a pool). My room is in the backyard and I have a fireplace. I've been wanting to grow for a very long time. I finally decided the best place would probably be using hte inside of my fireplace. The fireplace has a large hearth for random stuff that i might need like electrical supplies and all that. Anyway, check it out, it's a freakin' fireplace so it's_ supposed _to be hot. It has ventilation that goes straight up above the roof. The doors on the fireplace are very dark with a metal chain-link screen. I can cover it up better though. Anyway my main question is can I grow in a space that is 3 feet wide and 2.5 feet high (give or take a tiny bit). I only want to grow two or three plants. Can this be done and if so what would be some recommended equiptment (lighting HPS wattage and all that). THANKS!  Here's a couple of pics. (PS Obviously I will TOTALLY clean that bad boy out big time with disinfectant and all that) THANKS


----------



## RossAlexander (Apr 12, 2006)

Actually..this is going to be a very short thread...i have just decided not to grow...I live with my parents and wouldn't want them to get in trouble if I got caught. I'm moving out in 4 months so I'll try something then. Thanks anyway.


----------

